# To all Uber/Lyft drivers....Turn your app OFF!



## Myrideshare (Apr 10, 2019)

Unfortunately, Ride-sharing drivers don't realize the power they have in the fight to demand a larger piece of the Ride-sharing pie. A pie that is currently being split 60/40 with uber/lyft taking 40%, while the drivers take 60% of fees/bookings before expense. And let's not forget how uber has taken away the drivers windfall associated with surge pricing by offering the drivers a flat surge fee of $2 or $3, while continuing to charge the rider 2x and 3x times the fair. If thats not enough, Uber and Lyft both are going public; with Lyfts IPO hitting the NYSE last week and Ubers IPO to follow later in May; neither company has offered a driver a single share in a company built.... by the drivers. Just imagine, if all Ride-sharing drivers turned their app off for 3 days, the impact it would have on Lyfts current stock price($62.10), and Ubers pending IPO valuations of 90 to 100 billion....they would be forced to negotiate with you/us; The Driver. So, lets get together, lets organize, lets meet at Airport staging areas and plan our attack on apps that have done nothing but take wealth from the drivers, leaving them with a negative balance sheet, tired bodies and worthless cars. #Offline


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I'd be down with something like this but there are two problems:

1. Getting everyone to do this is impractical. There are many that won't because they'll know they can get more requests since many aren't on the app.

2. Even if literally every driver did it, it would be the equivalent to the "Don't buy gas day" when it was $4 a gallon. The oil companies know we'll eventually have to buy gas. Uber and Lyft know that eventually we'll log back on because a huge chunk of drivers do it for a living or need the $$$.

But it's definitely a nice idea in theory.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I deleted the Uber Eats app off my phone 2 week ago permanently, that does count?


----------



## Velos1 (Apr 8, 2019)

Myrideshare said:


> Unfortunately, Ride-sharing drivers don't realize the power they have in the fight to demand a larger piece of the Ride-sharing pie. A pie that is currently being split 60/40 with uber/lyft taking 40%, while the drivers take 60% of fees/bookings before expense. And let's not forget how uber has taken away the drivers windfall associated with surge pricing by offering the drivers a flat surge fee of $2 or $3, while continuing to charge the rider 2x and 3x times the fair. If thats not enough, Uber and Lyft both are going public; with Lyfts IPO hitting the NYSE last week and Ubers IPO to follow later in May; neither company has offered a driver a single share in a company built.... by the drivers. Just imagine, if all Ride-sharing drivers turned their app off for 3 days, the impact it would have on Lyfts current stock price($62.10), and Ubers pending IPO valuations of 90 to 100 billion....they would be forced to negotiate with you/us; The Driver. So, lets get together, lets organize, lets meet at Airport staging areas and plan our attack on apps that have done nothing but take wealth from the drivers, leaving them with a negative balance sheet, tired bodies and worthless cars. #Offline


Let do it, Uber and Lyft treat us like


----------



## NS_Highlander (Mar 25, 2019)

I agree that the pay sucks now and especially with the flat surge. In the past, if Uber paid crappy and ran drivers out of the biz, the low rates could be made up with the surge rides which were attained by having a lower supply of drivers. Not so anymore. The big problem as I see it isn't lower wages as much as it is the number of cars on the road. Uber allows older cars on the road and unlike Lyft still accepts subcompact cars. 
The fact that Uber and Lyft are losing money and drivers are in most cases making below minimum wage should be the telling sign that charging customers half of what taxis do isn't enough overhead to be sustainable.


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

When threads like this start, with ideas of progress, I like to check the credibility of the OP, and how long they've been here.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

It would be just as easy to get all riders to just quit ordering rides for 3 days.

Ain't gonna happen as much as we would like it to.


----------



## Myrideshare (Apr 10, 2019)

Myrideshare said:


> Unfortunately, Ride-sharing drivers don't realize the power they have in the fight to demand a larger piece of the Ride-sharing pie. A pie that is currently being split 60/40 with uber/lyft taking 40%, while the drivers take 60% of fees/bookings before expense. And let's not forget how uber has taken away the drivers windfall associated with surge pricing by offering the drivers a flat surge fee of $2 or $3, while continuing to charge the rider 2x and 3x times the fair. If thats not enough, Uber and Lyft both are going public; with Lyfts IPO hitting the NYSE last week and Ubers IPO to follow later in May; neither company has offered a driver a single share in a company built.... by the drivers. Just imagine, if all Ride-sharing drivers turned their app off for 3 days, the impact it would have on Lyfts current stock price($62.10), and Ubers pending IPO valuations of 90 to 100 billion....they would be forced to negotiate with you/us; The Driver. So, lets get together, lets organize, lets meet at Airport staging areas and plan our attack on apps that have done nothing but take wealth from the drivers, leaving them with a negative balance sheet, tired bodies and worthless cars. #Offline


My credentials:
Rides shared-5000+ 
Bachelors of Science in Business w/minor in Accounting


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Leaving drivers with worthless cars? Really??? Well, no shit, Sherlock!

If somebody thought when they signed up for U/L that the value of their car would not depreciate, deserve to be slapped upside the head.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

This thread should be entertaining


----------



## 10G (Jul 21, 2015)

99% of Rideshare driver are hopeless. Uber cut rate so many time. Nothing was done. Charlotte surge is spreading like a disease. I only work and go online when it make sense to such as surge. So I'm doing my part. I don't chase quest or bonus. 23 ride last week.

The ants are killing this. They're probably in so much debt and living paycheck to paycheck. They'll have to work harder as uber lower pay and surge. They will never get out of their situation. This is what uber want, Suckers with no where to go.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I love the rant threads.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Seems like another unicorn new member


----------



## Myrideshare (Apr 10, 2019)

Drivers that defend Uber/Lyft practices choose to ignore the obvious, even when the facts are clear. From the start, Uber's business model has focused on riders acquisition; as desperate, wage-starved drivers come cheap and are in full supply. There mission statement most likely expresses the need to control drivers before eventually eliminating them. Yes, Uber contols the driver/employee/independent contractor...by the way, you're not an independent contractors when someone else controls how you do a job. First, Uber controls the driver by providing as little information as possible to the driver upon a ride request. When uber provides the pick-up address without the riders destination address, drivers are less likely to cherry pick the trips that benefit them the most and more likely to blindly except a trip, hoping that the next trip will be worth more than $3.25. It probably won't. If drivers/independent contractors are given all the relevant information, empowering them/us to pic trips that best fit your current circumstances, pick-up times increase well beyond Uber's goal of 3 minutes or less. Control. Secondly, when Uber expanded the required vehicle age by 10 years, it wasn't done to be more inclusive, but to flood the market with a glut of drivers to insure the app has a pool of wage-deprived drivers in a high turnover business, as well as controlling supply and demand. This is a supply and demand business. When supply(drivers) outpace demand(riders), prices fall and surges are eliminated. Control. Third, when uber sends you a notification directing you to "areas of high demand", it's not so you can make more money, but to extinguish potential surge areas and lower pick-up times by directing their fleet of wage-starved, human-robot drivers to head that way so prices and pick-up times want increase and riders want tap the Lyft button. Control. After control comes elimination. 
Uber conceals relevant information from drivers in an effort to control them, while touting investors dollars via plans to profitability, by eventually eliminating their largest expenditure, you the driver and replacing you with autonomous vehicles. Its no secret, in order for uber to ever be profitable, drivers, " have to go". For now, Uber is content with keeping 40%, 50%, 60% of bookings(the fare the rider pays) depending on the trip, while drivers or left with +/-55% of bookings before EBITD(Earnigs before interest, tax and depreciation). In our business, we substitute interest for maintenance, so EBMTD. Uber and Lyft are also content with blowing through billions in cash in an effort to eliminate you, as is evident in their inability to earn a profit despite record growth and market dominance. Breaking News! Uber drivers pay for own execution, casket not included. To all Uber/Lyft drivers....Turn your app OFF. #offline

Lyfts current stock price $60.19
Lyfts IPO price was $72

Want to make real money, short uber stock as soon as they go publc.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I turn my app of 3 days in a row once a month. Okay maybe two and a half days.

Unless the plan for a shutdown made national news multiple days in a row before the actual shut down it will never happen or be big enough to have an impact. 

Pick a 3 day period 6-9 months out from now and start promoting it nation wide, see if it gets any media attention. Than we can talk.


----------



## JasonLV23 (Sep 4, 2017)

Myrideshare said:


> Unfortunately, Ride-sharing drivers don't realize the power they have in the fight to demand a larger piece of the Ride-sharing pie. A pie that is currently being split 60/40 with uber/lyft taking 40%, while the drivers take 60% of fees/bookings before expense. And let's not forget how uber has taken away the drivers windfall associated with surge pricing by offering the drivers a flat surge fee of $2 or $3, while continuing to charge the rider 2x and 3x times the fair. If thats not enough, Uber and Lyft both are going public; with Lyfts IPO hitting the NYSE last week and Ubers IPO to follow later in May; neither company has offered a driver a single share in a company built.... by the drivers. Just imagine, if all Ride-sharing drivers turned their app off for 3 days, the impact it would have on Lyfts current stock price($62.10), and Ubers pending IPO valuations of 90 to 100 billion....they would be forced to negotiate with you/us; The Driver. So, lets get together, lets organize, lets meet at Airport staging areas and plan our attack on apps that have done nothing but take wealth from the drivers, leaving them with a negative balance sheet, tired bodies and worthless cars. #Offline


I totally agree with what was said here. We have so much more power than many realize. They only can take it advantage of us if we continue to allow it. It's going to take a leader to rise and lead!


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

I would like to point out that the biggest single pirate in all this is the municipalities.

That enormous $2-$4 booking fee that everyone pays is all local taxes and shouldn't be lumped in with Uber's take. The federal government also took a big cut on a separate line item. Uber's actual take is somewhere between 25-30% of the gross fare the rider pays. The government takes the rest and even though it's a smaller fraction than Uber's, they did far less for it. The fed cut is probably fair but the cities are completely bending everyone over with those booking fees. EVERYONE. The drivers, the riders and the rideshare companies.

THAT is how you run a racket!


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm all for improving our lot but I'm skeptical that just turning the app off for a day or a couple days is really going to do anything unless we get >30% of drivers to do it.

I'd say instead start being very vocal about things on social media and try contacting news organizations. Tweet that screenshot of the rider paying $40 while you only get paid $7, etc. Stay on this forum and help educate new and perspective drivers. Do this every day.

But, hey, if you get a large group to commit to keep the app off for those days then by all means I will join in. Sadly I just don't see it happening though. I'll give you a like for your efforts though. Better than doing nothing or defending the company.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

#appsOFF


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Myrideshare said:


> Unfortunately, Ride-sharing drivers don't realize the power they have in the fight to demand a larger piece of the Ride-sharing pie. A pie that is currently being split 60/40 with uber/lyft taking 40%, while the drivers take 60% of fees/bookings before expense. And let's not forget how uber has taken away the drivers windfall associated with surge pricing by offering the drivers a flat surge fee of $2 or $3, while continuing to charge the rider 2x and 3x times the fair. If thats not enough, Uber and Lyft both are going public; with Lyfts IPO hitting the NYSE last week and Ubers IPO to follow later in May; neither company has offered a driver a single share in a company built.... by the drivers. Just imagine, if all Ride-sharing drivers turned their app off for 3 days, the impact it would have on Lyfts current stock price($62.10), and Ubers pending IPO valuations of 90 to 100 billion....they would be forced to negotiate with you/us; The Driver. So, lets get together, lets organize, lets meet at Airport staging areas and plan our attack on apps that have done nothing but take wealth from the drivers, leaving them with a negative balance sheet, tired bodies and worthless cars. #Offline


Yes, please tell me the dates of this turn off so I can ensure I am ready to drive and get all the easy money.

You must be under 30 to have ideas like you post. Employees build the company? LOL NO. Forced to negotiate? LOL NO.

Every time you use the word 'fair' a new ant is born.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Myrideshare said:


> Unfortunately, Ride-sharing drivers don't realize the power they have in the fight to demand a larger piece of the Ride-sharing pie. A pie that is currently being split 60/40 with uber/lyft taking 40%, while the drivers take 60% of fees/bookings before expense. And let's not forget how uber has taken away the drivers windfall associated with surge pricing by offering the drivers a flat surge fee of $2 or $3, while continuing to charge the rider 2x and 3x times the fair. If thats not enough, Uber and Lyft both are going public; with Lyfts IPO hitting the NYSE last week and Ubers IPO to follow later in May; neither company has offered a driver a single share in a company built.... by the drivers. Just imagine, if all Ride-sharing drivers turned their app off for 3 days, the impact it would have on Lyfts current stock price($62.10), and Ubers pending IPO valuations of 90 to 100 billion....they would be forced to negotiate with you/us; The Driver. So, lets get together, lets organize, lets meet at Airport staging areas and plan our attack on apps that have done nothing but take wealth from the drivers, leaving them with a negative balance sheet, tired bodies and worthless cars. #Offline


Thanks for the idea. I haven't ever thought about doing this and neither has anyone else. Thanks for stopping by. I'll turn my app off right now.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

As with the "don't buy gas day" this idea is a joke. You can't ever seem to get ten people to agree to do something, much less thousands or millions


----------



## Wild Bill Yahoo (Jan 22, 2018)

98% of all rideshare drivers log less than 15 hrs a week. Less than 1% do it full time. This gig isn't meant to be a full time job.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

What time does this shin dig begin? Dress formal or casual or au natural?


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

You first.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Myrideshare said:


> Unfortunately, Ride-sharing drivers don't realize the power they have in the fight to demand a larger piece of the Ride-sharing pie. A pie that is currently being split 60/40 with uber/lyft taking 40%, while the drivers take 60% of fees/bookings before expense. And let's not forget how uber has taken away the drivers windfall associated with surge pricing by offering the drivers a flat surge fee of $2 or $3, while continuing to charge the rider 2x and 3x times the fair. If thats not enough, Uber and Lyft both are going public; with Lyfts IPO hitting the NYSE last week and Ubers IPO to follow later in May; neither company has offered a driver a single share in a company built.... by the drivers. Just imagine, if all Ride-sharing drivers turned their app off for 3 days, the impact it would have on Lyfts current stock price($62.10), and Ubers pending IPO valuations of 90 to 100 billion....they would be forced to negotiate with you/us; The Driver. So, lets get together, lets organize, lets meet at Airport staging areas and plan our attack on apps that have done nothing but take wealth from the drivers, leaving them with a negative balance sheet, tired bodies and worthless cars. #Offline


 As a well known member, I wonder why posts like these are always from the new members! Could it be that these people signed up for this forum to simply add their propaganda and agenda and have a little concern for the benefit Of numbers? I, for one, am really tiring of posts like these.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Been saying it for years on here.

App off till the surge is on.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

For whatever is worth I haven't accepted a single request from uber or lyft since Saturday. In fact, only done 7 for uber all month, mostly for destination purposes. 8 lux for lyft, all with double PT. 
I prefer private clients. 
Nevertheless, I support any type of driver actions to unite. 
I already started an email campaign through my former employer reaching over 120,000 employees in 36 countries. Email warning about surge pricing and to forward the email to all friends, families, friends , clients, associates. The email template is being promulgated exponentially. 

I contacted my former CFO who's restricting reimbursement of travel expenses to surge pricing. I've explained how it works. 

I've also emailed other colleagues in the banking industry and made them aware as well. I've emailed law firms, contractors, developers, realtors, physicians. All former clients before I retired.

The intent is to spread the word so businesses restrict reimbursement of travel related expenses. It's imperative that all businesses adopt tules concerning surging. Employers will be more diligent when requesting rides when reimbursement is restricted.


----------



## Myrideshare (Apr 10, 2019)

Yulli Yung said:


> As a well known member, I wonder why posts like these are always from the new members! Could it be that these people signed up for this forum to simply add their propaganda and agenda and have a little concern for the benefit Of numbers? I, for one, am really tiring of posts like these.


I would imagine you're tired of post like this because, you're either in denial as a driver are you not a driver. If you are a driver then you should be tired of your agent/ Uber and Lyft stealing from you.



wicked said:


> You first.


I turned my app off when uber changed surged 


wicked said:


> You first.


I turned my app off when Uber amended their contracts to allow them to take a variable amount from surge pricing. They continue to take from you.



BigBadJohn said:


> What time does this shin dig begin? Dress formal or casual or au natural?


I'm glad you enjoy large corporations stealing from you. A fool and his money are soon parted.



Wild Bill Yahoo said:


> 98% of all rideshare drivers log less than 15 hrs a week. Less than 1% do it full time. This gig isn't meant to be a full time job.


You're absolutely right. Uber states in its prospectus that they provide opportunities equivalent to retail sales, so you're right. I'm sure those drivers that log more than 20 trips a day would make more money waiting tables. So I will amend my title; full-time drivers turn your app off and leave it to the Weekend Warriors to give uber $4 while they take $3.



Westerner said:


> As with the "don't buy gas day" this idea is a joke. You can't ever seem to get ten people to agree to do something, much less thousands or millions


You are a joke, and you lack vision.



Bob Reynolds said:


> Thanks for the idea. I haven't ever thought about doing this and neither has anyone else. Thanks for stopping by. I'll turn my app off right now.


sarcasm and denial feeds Ubers plan. When rides eventually go down to $2 a trip I'm going to look you up and take a ride... no tip.



losiglow said:


> I'd be down with something like this but there are two problems:
> 
> 1. Getting everyone to do this is impractical. There are many that won't because they'll know they can get more requests since many aren't on the app.
> 
> ...


 It's not the equivalent of don't buy gas. 1. The oil companies don't have an upcoming IPO. 2. The world is dependent on oil as an essential part of everyday life; the world is not depending on you to come pick them up, hell most people still have a car or other means of transportation. Ride-sharing is not a necessity as is oil. 3. A three-day strike would destroy Ubers and lyft's reputation and shed light on the fact that drivers are being taken for a ride. This is about theft by your agent/ Uber and Lyft.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Has anybody actually taken a serious look at the drivers out there? Do you think that the people that monitor and contribute to this board are them? NO! They are immigrants, legal and probably illegal. People who drive full time to the limit of the app restrictions. They take every request. They sleep in their cars. They live in homes that they share with 10 or more family members, all of whom probably drive for U/L. 

Who else is out there? Newbies, with less than 500 rides. All wide eyed and bushytailed. We see them on here. Concerned about their ratings and discussing the benefits of handing out mints and water. 

THIS IS THE RIDESHARE INDUSTRY. NONE of these people will honor any type of strike. They probably won't even know it is taking place unless they see it on Al Jazeera, or the UBER/LYFT app.


----------



## Myrideshare (Apr 10, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> Has anybody actually taken a serious look at the drivers out there? Do you think that the people that monitor and contribute to this board are them? NO! They are immigrants, legal and probably illegal. People who drive full time to the limit of the app restrictions. They take every request. They sleep in their cars. They live in homes that they share with 10 or more family members, all of whom probably drive for U/L.
> 
> Who else is out there? Newbies, with less than 500 rides. All wide eyed and bushytailed. We see them on here. Concerned about their ratings and discussing the benefits of handing out mints and water.
> 
> THIS IS THE RIDESHARE INDUSTRY. NONE of these people will honor any type of strike. They probably won't even know it is taking place unless they see it on Al Jazeera, or the UBER/LYFT app.


 I don't want to agree with you but........

Even those who are disenfranchised shouldn't be allowed to be taken advantage of, oh wait I forgot USA USA USA


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I will stand in solidarity with you folks and leave ubertaxi off during your strike.


----------



## Shoaib Abu Abdullah (Feb 13, 2019)

"THE UNTOUCHABLES" Versus "THE DISPOSIBLES"?

CAPITALISM AT ITS BEST


----------

